# Tips & Tricks: Recycling Pallets for Projects



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

What are your "tips and tricks" (and challenges) re: *using pallets for woodworking projects?*


-----------------------------

here are the links to postings here at LumberJocks.com, tagged as "pallets".


Project Tags: pallets / pallet
Blog Tags: pallets / pallet
Forum Tags: pallets / pallet

*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Getting them apart is an issue with the spiral nails. Even when they do pull out, the tips are often broken off and still in the wood. A sawzall or circular saw works very well to cut clean wood from between the framing members. Recycle the iron in the ashes in the wood stove from those pieces with nails in them ;-))


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm leery of using pallets, although I have occasionally done so.
My worry is bugs. Some pallets are infested. for that reason alone I won't keep them around.
If I do try to harvest some exotic wood from a pallet I look very carefully for bug tracks, especially at end grain cuts.
Even domestic pallets can have critters in them.
I wouldn't want something like powder post beetles in my wood storage room!
On the other hand, some pallets are made with some very nice hardwoods.
It's a balancing act.

Having said all that, I don't get access to pallets much anymore unless I buy a machine. When I was still working in industry, I could have all the pallets I wanted.

That was then, this is now.
ddwwb


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Only ones I've come across have been somewhat softer wood. Not quite as soft as pine. Good for hand-cut dovetail box. Sometime pretty wood. I've not run across any exotics or darker woods.

I no longer pull the nails(not worth my time or machinery risk). I quickly cut them out with a circular saw and settle for shorter boards. The powder post beetles bothers me. Maybe cut up the pallet, mill all the boards, and build the project and out the door all in one day. No leftovers.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Youtube has plenty of videos on how to put them apart.
If I don't need the whole thing, I run a old circular saw over it, as close to the nails as possible, so I only have to remove the mid nails.
Another way is to bang them through the wood with a nail punch.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I readed it as link to projects made of recycled wood or upcycled as some call it …. LOL
that wuold be cool to have

run a wirebrush over the wood before using it or plane it with a sander instead

Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

our LumberJocks projects tagged as Pallets


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry didn´t remembered that one :-(

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess I'd better tag the boyz trucks ;-))


----------



## debdaz (Aug 29, 2011)

Great post this is


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been recycling pallets for almost 30 years now, in fact I just reclaimed some 4×4 runners from a couple of skids. Some of them, I take a splitting maul to tear them down. That way, nails and all come off the runner. Then I can resaw the runner, leaving the center as scrap, just in case. The center is about just the same width as all those nail holes.









As for those bug tracks, I seem to like them, as long as the bugs are gone. The top for that table was made from reclaimed wood. An old barn rafter, resawn into 3/4" x 3" pieces. A look at the wood before two coats of Poly gloss:









As for what nails I run into, I work around the nails. Usually rip one side of a runner( they are usually4/4 or more) and not worry about any "leftovers" that might be inside. Another table, look at the white oak aprons closely, you'll see a few nail holes:









Most nails I find, I use a GOOD pair of Visegrips, and a rip claw hammer, to "work" the nail back out. Around here the Amish make a living building pallets from scratch, and I can sometimes pick up some of their "scrap" without the nails in them. Just an idea…


----------



## WilsonCreations (Jun 21, 2011)

I've started seeing crate wood in the local Habitat for Humanity RESTORE. It's nice having them disassembled already. Yes there is a price tag on it but at $.40 to $1.00 a piece and a selection on sizes it's a nice option. I haven't seen any staples or obvious evidence of any treatment. I'm finding a lot of inspiration there and just need some cooler weather to get back in the shop.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

bandit571:

Great work using pallet wood! You're doing really GOOD!

Very good Tips… from all of you…

I don't come across very many pallets that I used to…


----------



## debdaz (Aug 29, 2011)

What an amazing tip this is and what a fantastic job on those pieces of work. To be honest I've only used Pallet wood for my firewood, wedges etc. I can get hold of loads of these things for free, anybody interested ??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Deb. I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh yes one good advice is to check for stones and nails before running through the planner, this can be expensive if your planner blades are broken.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Any re-cycled timber. Use a hand held metal detector so you know exactly where those nails/screws are.
Cheaper than a new blade or planing knives.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an old set ofplaner blades installed, just for reclaim lumber. Later on, I can put in the "good' set, and re-plane. The stuff I don't like? STAPLES!!! Hard to find them when they break off. Many an old pallet has way too many staples in them. Not just blades are at risk, either. Think about hands, and fingers. Wear some good leather gloves until you are sure that them sharp little buggers are gone.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have used pallets in the past when I was working as a sheet metal worker. The pallets for the steel were made of all kinds of wood and were made of three 4×4's 10 feet long plus shorter ones across them. Look for a construction sheetmetal shop that does big commerical work and ask them for the pallets. They have to pay someone to tear them apart and put in dumpster if you do not take them.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

One must be very careful in using pallet wood. Some mfg's use some kind of bug killer, others use some kind of
pressue treatment to prevent rot, others use nothing. I used to be a shipping / receiving manager and, have seen
all kinds of treatment for wood used in pallets. On some pallets I called the company who shipped their products,
one being Quincy Compressors, for they built their own pallets, using unmilled, untreated 3×8 and 8×8 red oak,
which were bolted together. What a deal ! Be careful what you get.


----------

